# Qwest DSL



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this. I recently switched from Cable to DirecTV and I got Qwest DSL for my internet.

The tech came out one day last week and left a note saying he hooked the DSL up to the Old Second Line in the box outside the house. I got the modem this week and plugged it in to my phone jack where I want it to be and it didn't work. I figured it was because the jack was configured for line 1. So I take the faceplate off thinking I'll rewire it for line 2 and behind the jack was not what I was expecting.

There's 3 different brown wire sets, each with 5 individual wires. Not the normal red, green, black yellow for a phone line. One of the wire sets had 2 lines connected to the phone jack. I assumed that was line 1 and tried to strip 2 lines from another set of wires and connect it and that didn't work. I tried a few different options to no avail.

I'm pretty much stuck now, anyone have any ideas on this? I've tried every phone jack in the house and none work, but I did go outside to the phone box and plug in and that worked. I can't find where the lines are coming into the house so that's not helping either.

here's a link with some pictures...

here


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

At this point I'd put a signal injector on the line and trace it out with an inductive pickup.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like the house was pre-wired for an intercom/speakers, etc and he used what was there. Thet must terminate at a central location, somewhere in the house, kitchen maybe?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Depending on what type of interface box you have outside, you could just plug a phone cable directly into the box and run it inside where you could hook up a wireless modem.

I did this with a rental house that was built in 1901. There was no way the inside wiring could support DSL. My guess is the phone lines dated from the 30's or 40's.


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

Why not just have them come out and fix it? Shouldn't he gave put ig on your main voice line?

FWIW, I've had qwest dsl for about eight years and find it to be rock solid. I'm eager for their "fiber" to make it into my neighborhood.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It has to be on the voice line or else it won't work. There are filters that are required on all phones that perform the same function as the b band converters do. This allows the DSL and POTS to operate on the same line.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> It has to be on the voice line or else it won't work. There are filters that are required on all phones that perform the same function as the b band converters do. This allows the DSL and POTS to operate on the same line.


Actually, not. The DSL filters work like diplexers, in fact DSL is based on diplexing. (This is also the same way that speaker crossovers work, splitting frequencies into various bands for different uses.) The actual signals are not changed in frequency, just separated by filtering. Those little filters that go on each phone set are just to keep the phone sets from possibly interfering with the DSL (and vice versa). They are not actually required for the DSL to work.

In contrast, B-Band converters do actual frequency conversion, i.e. band shifting. An entire sub-band is shifted upward in frequency so that the tuner in the HR2x can tune it. These *are* required so that certain bands can be tuned.

Oh, and the presence of POTS on the wire is not required for DSL to work. The two services are completely separate. Phone companies can and do sell DSL-only lines with no voice. Still the same physical wire, just doesn't have dial tone.

Keith


----------



## Ebes1099 (Sep 22, 2009)

Had the qwest guy out and he fixed it. He ended up changing the wiring outside to using the red and green instead of the yellow black. Then used one of those cables in there to get that working.

Anyway, now I've got that Actiontec Q1000 hooked up and I have my desktop connected on a wired line. My laptop is connected wirelessley, but I have 2 older desktops with USB network adapters that can't see the broadcast SSID. They are both using netgear WG111 adapters.

I look at the settings and the radio broadcast is enabled at 100%. It's in combo 802.11 b/g/n mode. If I connect my old router, a Linksys WRT54G to the Actiontec then those computers see that network and connect to it and work.

Anyone got any ideas why the netgear wireless adapter can't see the new network?


----------

